# Planet Earth - BBC



## Adasunshine

Hello

I was just wondering if anyone else out there has been following this series since it started last Sunday at 9pm?

I've been watching it and I've got to say that the photography is simply breathtaking, I am forever humbled by our beautiful planet!

Last night's episode was set in the mountains, mainly the Himalayas (sp?) and again, just breathtaking scenery and photography, the Snow Leopard hunt was particularly exciting for me and seeing the Giant Panda nurse her 1 week old cub!

I think the BBC are onto another winner - if only they could make more programmes like this and less programmes like Just the Two of Us - TV would be a much more riveting place to visit every now and again!

A link to Planet Earth is below!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/animals/planetearth/flashapp/

xx


----------



## weaveworld

I watched it last night and I agree the bbc are onto a winner, the images are amazing as it the commentary, I don't know if it just me but I always feel like I am learning something about the world in a bigger scope. 

The snow leopards were brilliant to watch and the baby panda. 

I agree, more planet earth, less of just the two of us.

weave


----------



## Brian G Turner

Watched the first one but missed it last night.

These David Attenborough programs are always winners.


----------



## weaveworld

*If you have ntl, you can watch it on demand for free - its under pick of the week and BBC 1.  I find it very handy*


----------



## kyektulu

*I have missed the programs so far and am gutted about it.

Can u do that with NTL weaveworld? 

I have had NTL for years and didnt know that you could do that...! *


----------



## weaveworld

*Yeah you totally can, it just a recent service, I found it my accident.  You just:

press On Demand
Go down to Pick of the week
Press BBC 1 
And all the programmes will be there, just scroll down to you get to Planet Earth - the most recent episodes

or alternatively

When you go on to Pick of the week

It will be under BBC Series Choice -all the episodes that have been on so far will be there. 

Hope that makes sense

Happy viewing
*


----------



## Adasunshine

As for missing episodes, they are repeated on BBC 2 on Saturday evenings at 18:00ish - so bookmark them for then and you'll be just fine!!!

I have Sky Planner set up so it reminds me of both every week - just in case!

I love David Attenborough!

xx


----------



## weaveworld

*Sky planner sounds great - we are not allowed sky because of the dishes.

Yeah David Attenborough is great *


----------



## polymath

I agree, I've seen both so far and this series is immaculate...the BBC are in a field of one when it comes to nature programs. To see a snow leopard hunting, or eagles taking down cranes over the Himalayas. It's staggering.


----------



## weaveworld

It is a great show,the way its been filmed especially, I find it quite awe-inspiring and there's not much that I find awe-inspiring


----------



## Adasunshine

I've been enjoying this series immensley, the highlight (so far) being the Freshwater episode, just amazing footage of the Piranhas feeding and the waterfalls - beautiful. 

Last weeks episode about Caves was another fabulous show, The Chandelier Ballroom being the ultimate highlight for me, utterly utterly awesome. It will rarely be seen by human eyes again, if ever, and I'm glad they let the BBC crew down there to capture it's beauty just that one time!

Tomorrow's episode is about Deserts and it's the last one!  Still, I've been told it will back in the Autumn... 

Are you all still enjoying it?

Oh and if anyone is interested, the theme tune is by Sigur Rós and is called _Von_. _Hoppípolla_, I found out the other day...

xx


----------



## Green

I think it's a beautiful programme, but it doesn't go into enough depth. It concentrates more on the breathtaking shots than the actual subjects imo.

"This is a pool of water, animals live in it. One of those animals is the caman crocodile. Watch it swim. Another animal that swims is the piranha - they can strip a fish to the bone in two minutes. This other fish here also has bones..."

Ok, I'm exaggerating, but that's the feel I get from it  I would prefer they spend longer on a particular subject (Great White, Cockraoch or whatever) and give us some real insight into their behaviour, even if it is supposed to be about the earth. I think the giant panda was onscreen for about 30 seconds.

I do still enjoy watching it, though. There's not enough like it on TV these days.


----------



## Adasunshine

Anyone been watching the most recent installments?

I particularly loved the one about the penguins - they are real troopers and an amazing species of bird! 

The Polar Bear has a sad tale though...

xx


----------



## Nesacat

A friend in London has been recording them and sending them two me. It is a beautiful series indeed. I've always liked David Attenborough's work and the BBC clearly have a winner with this one.

The footage has been awesome and I'm much humbled and awed at the beauty and complexity of this very tiny planet.


----------



## SpaceShip

Have to agree with everyone else.  It is definitely a winner!


----------



## Stenevor

Not seen a full episode yet but from what ive seen it does look excellent. Unfortunately the bits that have stuck in my mind are some of the nastier moments. The chimps hunting party, the lions all over the elephant and probably saddest of the lot the polar bear.


----------

